
OpenBSD Foundation Receives Silver Contribution from John Carmack - raimue
https://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article;sid=20181022130631
======
BonesJustice
Hey, you can now have your name immortalized next to the great John Carmack’s
for just $10,000.

~~~
carlmr
It's kind of unclear whether $10,000 is Bronze or Silver.

------
curiousgal
Tangent: I just love how it links to a diff with his name added. There's
something about that.

~~~
geoah
And why are they not closing the HTML tags? Why? Why would anyone do this? :P

~~~
dogecoinbase
Ahem ;) [https://www.w3.org/TR/2014/REC-
html5-20141028/syntax.html#op...](https://www.w3.org/TR/2014/REC-
html5-20141028/syntax.html#optional-tags)

"An li element's end tag may be omitted if the li element is immediately
followed by another li element or if there is no more content in the parent
element."

~~~
wongarsu
I know that makes sense, but it feels unsettling and wrong. Where are the good
old times of proper XHTML.

~~~
dannypgh
HTML and XHTML are different things, and you can have proper documents in
either. HTML is a subset of SGML.

XML is designed for machines to read and write. SGML, humans. It's like the
difference between JSON and Markdown.

(Addendum: TIL HTML5 is not parseable as SGML. Because, reasons.)

~~~
marktangotango
According to Firefox, chrome and amusingly not IEs xmlserializers, xhtml tags
are case insensitive. The scars oh the scars..:

~~~
bzbarsky
If you send XHTML with the XHTML MIME type, the tags are case-sensitive.

If you send it as "text/html"... well, then presumably you're relying on XHTML
1.0 Appendix C and letting browsers parse your XHTML as HTML. And HTML is
case-insensitive.

------
grizzles
Anyone know why OpenBSD VMs aren't provisionable by the big cloud companies
like AWS or DigitalOcean? I've always found it to be a curious omission given
OpenBSDs sterling reputation for security.

~~~
tyingq
Probably just the amount of support tickets vs revenue. OpenBSD doesn't
support Xen PV, for example.

I thought there was an AWS AMI for OpenBSD though.

Vultr does let you boot up and install any ISO, so that's an option. Not a big
provider, but...

~~~
Mikealcl
Vultr has it listed now officially. Don’t think you even need to upload the
iso anymore.

~~~
protomyth
Can confirm OpenBSD works fine on Vultr. No weird install problems.

------
copperx
I'm curious. What are people here using OpenBSD for? In which scenarios would
you consider using OpenBSD over Linux?

~~~
pravus
I've used OpenBSD primarily for network edge and utility services. Things such
as a firewall, gateway, vpn/tunnel connector, ipv6 router, dns server, dhcpd,
ntpd, lightweight httpd, imapd, SMTP forwarder, and ssh/shell access. I've
also installed it for the sole purpose of playing atc, the air traffic
controller game. Hardware support and raw performance are the only things that
keep me on Linux in most server roles.

~~~
ksec
I have been wondering why there aren't any commercial router based on openbsd.

~~~
kakwa_
You can create a firewall handling a 1Gb/s link with OpenBSD, but passed that,
it's quite limited.

Even with top end hardware, we could not go past ~5Gb/s with simple pf rules
and after a lot of tweaking. With FreeBSD or Linux, we got the 10Gb/s out of
the box with similar rules.

That's for the network part.

As for userland application, it's also slower than Linux or FreeBSD, I
remember benching some OpenSSL/LibreSSL based application. On the same
hardware I was at 200 transaction/s (transaction ~= RSA signature) with
Linux/FreeBSD, with OpenBSD I was at 150 transaction/s, so significantly
slower.

~~~
zie
That's what hardenedBSD [[https://hardenedbsd.org/](https://hardenedbsd.org/)]
is for :) FreeBSD with lots of the same bells and whistles security features
OpenBSD is known for.

------
aquabeagle
A "silver-level" contribution, not literally a contribution of silver :)

~~~
CaliforniaKarl
That would’ve been awesome, if he made the contribution in actual silver.

~~~
wongarsu
It would be between 25kg (54 pounds) and 60kg (130 pounds), depending on the
size of the donation. Just in case anybody else was wondering too.

------
kasey_junk
A silver contribution is 10k-25k.

